# iPad et iPhone OneDrive en lecture seule depuis appli Fichier



## Joyfrag (26 Février 2021)

Bonjour à la communauté, je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon IPad et mon iPhone : quand je suis dans l’application Fichier et que j’accède à mon OneDrive, celui est en “lecture seule”...ce n’était pas le cas avant et je ne me rappel pas avoir changé un paramètre.





J’ai essayé de désinstaller et réinstaller OneDrive, toujours pareil...lecture seule.
Par contre dans l’application OneDrive aucun soucis.

Pourriez-vous m’aider, s’il vous plaît?


----------



## RegisB (26 Février 2021)

Joyfrag a dit:


> Bonjour à la communauté, je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon IPad et mon iPhone : quand je suis dans l’application Fichier et que j’accède à mon OneDrive, celui est en “lecture seule”...ce n’était pas le cas avant et je ne me rappel pas avoir changé un paramètre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Même problème pour moi depuis hier, un peu d’aide merci


----------



## Caro2206 (26 Février 2021)

Même chose pour moi


----------



## DamienLabbe (28 Février 2021)

Joyfrag a dit:


> Bonjour à la communauté, je rencontre un problème depuis quelques jours sur mon IPad et mon iPhone : quand je suis dans l’application Fichier et que j’accède à mon OneDrive, celui est en “lecture seule”...ce n’était pas le cas avant et je ne me rappel pas avoir changé un paramètre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Même problème. J’ai supprimé et réinstallé OneDrive, me suis déconnecté, ai redémarré l’iphone, fouillé dans les paramètres mais rien à faire !


----------



## Isabc (2 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, même chose pour moi, j’ai même complètement réinitialise mon iPad et le probleme est toujours là.


----------



## Joyfrag (2 Mars 2021)

Ce matin j’ai reçu une mise à jour et voyez ce qui était indiqué :



Il semble que Microsoft soit directement la cause du problème car il travaillent sur une mise à jour...


----------



## kaiserloulou (10 Mars 2021)

Bonjour

idem pour moi...pas de solution?


----------



## IAntonio (19 Août 2021)

Hello, nous sommes en Aout et cela fait 6 mois que ça dure pour ma part... Le problème n'est toujours pas réglé malgré les dernières mises a jour... Je ne comprends pas et c'est relou de devoir passer par OneDrive..

Toujours pareil chez vous ou c'est moi qui est loupé quelque chose ?

merci


----------

